

HN Meetup: Vilnius, Lithuania - mantas

Ar yra HN lietuvių? Gal reiktų pasidaryt meetą?<p>Šaukit komentaruose arba mantas [pas] idev.lt<p>English:
Anybody in Vilnius, Lithuania for a meetup?
======
kaitnieks
I was planning to go to vacation to either Estonia or Lithuania this summer. I
could adjust my plans to make it to the meetup. Maybe.

When are you planning it?

~~~
mantas
Probably next week,

If it'll work out, I'll try to make this a monthly event,

------
ventures
I will be in Vilnius until 28 June. I'm up for it.

~~~
mantas
Most people will be partying all weekend from early wednesday. Sadly, this
week is not the best time for a meetup :(

Shoot me an email if you'd like to grab a beer this week though.

~~~
ventures
How can I reach your email? If you are mantas 4sq mayor of many places in
Vilnius, I'll ping you! :)

~~~
mantas
Whoops, I thought my email is visible in my profile. mantas [a] idev.lt

------
daliusd
I'm in Vilnius. What's purpose of meetup?

------
ezhux
yra lietuvių, bet ne Vilniuje.

~~~
rimantas
Yra ir Vilniuje :)

------
zirnis
yeah, užskaitau. Apie kokią datą galvoji? Gal po visų švenčių?

~~~
mantas
Galvoju kitą savaitę, antradienį arba trečiadienį vakare.

Tik dunno dėl vietos. Alunamis, šnekutis..?

~~~
zirnis
uf, dar nežinia ar atostogausiu kitą savaitę. Šnekutis būt ok, vis nerandu
progos nueit.

Ką kiti manot apie datą/vietą?

